# Die coolsten Hausschuhe der Welt



## Ronja (20 Sep. 2009)

Ich hab lang überlegt ob ich die Bilder reinstell...aber das muss einfach sein. Ich find die Schuhe so genial!!!
Waren gestern einkaufen und ich konnte einfach nicht drum rum gehen. lol5


----------



## Curtis (21 Sep. 2009)

hmm,ich find die hausschuhe gar nich so abnormal^^ standard irgendwei,jedenfalls bei mir


----------



## Ronja (21 Sep. 2009)

Wer redet denn von abnormal? Find sie cool.


----------



## Katzun (21 Sep. 2009)

das mädchen was da drinne steckt, ist aber auch nicht zu verachten 

p.s. schicke schuhe!


----------



## General (21 Sep. 2009)

Ahhh ein Fussballfan








 für deine Hausschuh Pics


----------



## Buterfly (21 Sep. 2009)

Jaja so müssen Hausschuhe sein: BEQUEM


----------



## wilma_rose (28 Sep. 2009)

Sportlich sportlich


----------



## maierchen (29 Sep. 2009)

Haussshuhe ???? du meinst Shuhe für zuhaus ,cool !!!!!


----------



## bateman2000 (12 Okt. 2009)

sehr schick


----------



## Ronja (16 Okt. 2009)

@Katzun: tststs...Mädchen..bin immerhin fast 27. Aber danke für das Kompliment. 
@blupper: Klar, spiel ja selbst in einer Mannschaft.


----------



## Holylulu (17 Okt. 2009)

Gefallen mir gut. Mal was anderes.


----------



## Q (30 Okt. 2009)

Hi Ronja, die Schuhe sind ja fast noch eleganter als das Schuhwerk von J.A.  Damit kannst Du glatt auch mal zu David Letterman gehen, der steht auf so was! 
Schöne Bilder von Dir :thumbup:


----------



## Curtis (30 Okt. 2009)

Des sind meine


----------



## Katzun (30 Okt. 2009)

Curtis schrieb:


> Des sind meine




lol, die sind auch geil!


----------



## LA ONE (21 Dez. 2009)

finde die homer hausschuhe auch cool müsste man eine duf bier flasche in den mund stellen lol einfach genial lol !


----------



## General (21 Dez. 2009)

Bei deinen Hausschuhe LA ONE würde ich mich immer beobachtet fühlen


----------



## AMUN (22 Dez. 2009)

Endlich weiß ich was ich mir zu Weihnachten wünschen sollte 

Danke fürs Schuhwerk


----------



## neman64 (22 Dez. 2009)

Hausschuhe gibt es man kann es nicht glauben wenn man sie nicht gesehen hat.

:thx: für die tollen Bilder.


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2009)

Gibts die bei Deichmann?


----------



## smart911 (18 Sep. 2010)

schön


----------



## syd67 (19 Sep. 2010)

ein herzliches dankeschoen zu beiden:thumbup:
die schuhe und die traegerin sind klasse:WOW:
und einen lieben gruss aus dem land der kangaroos


----------



## JohnKahlua (6 Okt. 2012)

immerhin bekommt man keine kalten Knöchel


----------



## AWEntertaiment (7 Okt. 2012)

HAHA wirklich cool


----------



## nvorni (5 Nov. 2012)

Gibts die auch mit Absatz


----------



## lcf69 (27 Okt. 2013)

Die sind echt cool


----------



## DozDar (25 Apr. 2015)

wo kann man die kaufen?


----------



## Telialicious (10 Mai 2015)

Haha, das wüsste ich auch gerne!


----------

